

Susie, a food delivery service that uses SMS for everything. - vishaldpatel
http://blog.sendsonar.com/2015/03/30/dont-want-to-think-about-food-susie-has-you-covered-just-text-her/

======
vishaldpatel
As a side-note: services like these come with an anticipation -- I think
people that sign up for CSAs will relate to it.

